# Confess a secret



## gizmo_gal (Apr 30, 2008)

When I was about 9 or 10, even though I _knew _it was wrong, I stole a quarter from a fountain out of a Publix. I didn't normally do stuff like that, I had seen them a couple of times in the mall before but I'd never been close, but there was one put in temporarily in the neighborhood grocery store and my mom turned her back and I couldn't help my self. I had to know if it was a refracting pond or whatever--it wasn't a normal fountain in the ground, it was raised up to waist height for a little kid and I just wanted one to see one of the new state quarters upclose but after I had the coin I wanted to keep it....so I did.


What about you? Whats your secret?


----------



## Dingler (Apr 30, 2008)

Sometimes I pee when i laugh


----------



## distorted.freque (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm gay. Wait. What kind of secrets are we confessing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well, I stole some coins from my aunt's shop when I was younger.


----------



## fischju (Apr 30, 2008)

I thought Vanilla Sky was awesome.


----------



## superkrm (May 1, 2008)

I'm super awesome.


----------



## acoustic.digital (May 1, 2008)

sometimes i laugh when i pee


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 1, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> I'm gay. Wait. What kind of secrets are we confessing?


Minor ones. It was going to say so in the title, but I changed it at the last minute.


----------



## dEC0DED (May 1, 2008)

i can read peoples thoughts and inhibitions when i don't have my ipod in my ears. 
that's why in anywhere i go you see me with headphones on because i can't stand to listen to everyone. unless they're musically inclined or gifted then i hum or make music with them and they follow along like it's normal to start making music out in public.

my auntie in georgia usa can also read minds and has worked for the FBI for missing people.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 1, 2008)

I SEE DED PEOPLE.


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 1, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> When I was about 9 or 10, even though I _knew _it was wrong, I stole a quarter from a fountain


Same here.

But to be awesome, I have decided to grace the shithole of testing with some more shit from me:
I tell my parents I'm going downtown, and ask for money, but what I really do is sit around in my friends' basements watching tv, talking, playing video games, etc.
By having fun with friends, I can make 20$ (unless of course, we do go downtown, or go bowling or something).


----------



## Pici (May 1, 2008)

I sing stupid things when I'm alone with my cat, like :
"my little baby, with your sexy butt... full of hair..."


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 1, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> gizmo_gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol, I wish it was that easy for me. I tell my parents I'm going out and they tell me to either to buy something for dinner or give them some gas money before I go.


----------



## Little (May 1, 2008)

i'm so inflexible at the moment I can't touch my toes. and i scream and cry like a baby when the physiotherapist pushes me down further (he thinks I'm faking because i used to be really flexible).

edit: i mean when i have my legs straight for the record.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

I always go to funerals, but never visit the graves afterwards though ... even though I say I will ... or on occasion, say that I have ...


----------



## Westside (May 1, 2008)

I'm actually a beautiful girl.


----------



## Salamantis (May 1, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> i'm so inflexible at the moment I can't touch my toes. and i scream and cry like a baby when the physiotherapist pushes me down further (he thinks I'm faking because i used to be really flexible).
> 
> edit: i mean when i have my legs straight for the record.








 I was never able to do that.


----------



## euphemism (May 1, 2008)

I wet the bed until I was 11?


----------



## TheWingless (May 1, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> i'm so inflexible at the moment I can't touch my toes. and i scream and cry like a baby when the physiotherapist pushes me down further (he thinks I'm faking because i used to be really flexible).
> 
> edit: i mean when i have my legs straight for the record.


I can touch the entire floor with my palms... Everyone thinks I'm some sort of freak. I also did a "Sit & Reach Test" and went off the chart.

I stole some mini lock that comes with those luggage things at the mall once. Now it's in the cabinet. I thought the cops would come after me.


----------



## Chotaz (May 1, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Little said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm also guilty of that sin


----------



## Hadrian (May 1, 2008)

Though I like/love all of Stanley Kubricks films (well apart from Eyes Wide Shut, but then that's no surprise), I don't like 2001: A Space Odyssey or A Clockwork Orange.

I understand what they are meant to say and all that just that for some reason I find them boring.  And I have seen them both so many times, and still I can't enjoy them.

My loss.


----------



## Chotaz (May 1, 2008)

I'm that kind of person that likes every kind of music, as long as it isn't crappy quality stuff, and you know what I mean.
Somedays I'm in the mood for Heavy/Blck/Power Metal, and in the music those hardcore instrumentals start, I start hitting my bedroom forniture, I already released the doors from the metal thingy that attaches it to the main structure of my closet(can't remember the word), my bed as as wood chunks ripped off by me constantly kicking it.
Should I start having anty-anger classes?

Oh and I'm also part of the Portuguese Arian community.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 1, 2008)

I am your father.


----------



## squirt1000 (May 1, 2008)

Im shit scared of inflated balloons!!


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 1, 2008)

i stole all of linkiboy's fanta


----------



## acoustic.digital (May 1, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I am your father.


hey, i'm not luke, that's the guy next to me.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 1, 2008)

acoustic.digital said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He knows that, he meant you


----------



## Destructobot (May 1, 2008)

I think fat bottomed girls really do make the rockin' world go round.


----------



## JPH (May 1, 2008)

in the 70's, i had a love child with hilary clinton.
thus bonemonkey was born.

@little: i can get ya flexible, if ya know what i mean


----------



## Alerek (May 1, 2008)

I gave myself a haircut....


----------



## bobrules (May 1, 2008)

I don't know why everyone thinks N'Sync is bad


----------



## Shinji (May 1, 2008)

My brother and I used to steal Power ranger toys from the K-B toy store in the mall when we were...12 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They were about 20-35 bucks each, probably got close to $200 worth.


----------



## cupajoe (May 1, 2008)

Shinji said:
			
		

> My brother and I used to steal Power ranger toys from the K-B toy store in the mall when we were...12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's badass. The only secret I have will never be told.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

AlerekNightfall said:
			
		

> I gave myself a haircut....



I did that for years ... used to have my hair ultra-short for the longest time, and buying clippers was cheaper than paying a barber every couple of weeks ...


----------



## Linkiboy (May 1, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> i stole all of linkiboy's fanta


Oh...

Well... in case you were wondering where your bacon went...

Uhh...

Nothing.

On topic: I actually like one of the Durabrand items that I bought.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Durabrand


----------



## Mewgia (May 1, 2008)

When I was 8-10 I liked Radio Disney.


D:


----------



## distorted.freque (May 1, 2008)

I secretly like my white hair even though I'm often mistaken as someone ten years older. I loudly complain about it all the time so no one would know my secret...


----------



## itsRANDELL (May 1, 2008)

I touch myself at night thinking of my bestfriend....


----------



## PBC (May 1, 2008)

When I was in 8th grade I spammed sleezy yahoo chat rooms with a program called cheetah chat. I'd have about 6-7 bots running in seperate chat rooms with dumb names like sexbunny69. Blondchick4u etc

It would spam when people logged in, when people PMed my bot. When people said a keyword...sex, porn etc etc etc. It would send them a pornlink that they visited, put their email address in and then got a password which they had to log back into a site with. I got 25-35 cents for eachtime someone did this.

I made $3000 in about 1 1/2 months. Just setting up the bots and walking away, going to school each day. spamming porn sites in chats. When I was in 8th grade.
And that was 8+ years ago now.

Right around the same time I was also running an emulation + roms linking site. I still find broken links to it from places like denmark, mexico, france, the US of course...


----------



## Twiffles (May 1, 2008)

I've gone to jail, that is all.


----------



## Chotaz (May 1, 2008)

Murdered a person and didn't get caight.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 1, 2008)

I thought I'd lost my mind and dreamt up having ever made this thread.


Excuse me mods, why was it moved to the "Testing Area"? It was in the Off-Topic Forum already?


----------



## KDH (May 1, 2008)

I stole food from my school cafeteria all through middle and high school.

Not the crap that they served mind you, but the stuff they bought at the store and sold to you at unfairly inflated prices. Why should I pay a dollar for a brownie I could eat in 2 bites?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 1, 2008)

randell2468 said:
			
		

> I touch myself at night thinking of my bestfriend....



Done it before.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 1, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> randell2468 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll admit to this too. Except not at night. At day.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 1, 2008)

KDH said:
			
		

> I stole food from my school cafeteria all through middle and high school.
> 
> Not the crap that they served mind you, but the stuff they bought at the store and sold to you at unfairly inflated prices. Why should I pay a dollar for a brownie I could eat in 2 bites?



A brownie you can eat in two bites or get for 25 cents a block away?...I dont think how fast you can eat a thing is factored into the price


----------



## Westside (May 1, 2008)

I touched myself thinking about my teacher's ex-boyfriend's current wife... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a bad boy...


----------



## DarkAura (May 1, 2008)

Twiffles is hot.


----------



## DarkAura (May 1, 2008)

Wait, I meant I think Twif is hawt.  more of


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 1, 2008)

I dun have GTA IV :'(


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 1, 2008)

I stole drinks off subway when they weren't looking.

They charged 59 cents for a refill. I was gonna buy the refill, but no one was there, so I just took much as I could.


----------



## lagman (May 1, 2008)

*I don't like hanging out in a group of more than 5 persons.
*At the age of 8 I really thought I was a robot.
*Once, I spent half an hour trying to do a Hadoken...in the real life.
*Most of the times, I feel like a 40 year-old person.
*I attract more gay men than women >_


----------



## Spikey (May 1, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> *I don't like hanging out in a group of more than 5 persons.
> *At the age of 8 I really thought I was a robot.
> *Once, I spent half an hour trying to do a Hadoken...in the real life.
> *Most of the times, I feel like a 40 year-old person.
> *I attract more gay men than women >_


----------



## PBC (May 1, 2008)

Way to be lagman.
I admire the Hadoken part. 
I spent time when I was young trying to channel my energy aka Jedi Powers. Levitating pencils and such. Help me it did not. 
And I can't say I attract gay men, I can say I attract girls who are too young to touch me most of the time. and that is equally creepy to me. 
Secrets secrets....I can do what they discuss in the car in clerks 1. But no, I don't/haven't ever really done it. (I don't want to elaborate) I found out in a more indirect way...

1 more secret...I used to record music from the radio and use my own censor button to mute out "damn" and "ass" and things like that when I was a little wee man. But what I didn't censor out is brian adams...because I used to sing along. "tell me have you ever really really ever really looovveddd a woman..."


----------



## Heran Bago (May 1, 2008)

I am not really an admin. 


I am an Admins.


----------



## JPH (May 1, 2008)

I stole two digital cameras from one of my teachers two weeks ago.

Man, I feel like shit.

I kept the nice one, and gave the shitty one to my friend.

But I thought to myself, "How am I going to that GBAtemp review without a decent camera to take pictures?", and stuffed them into my coat.


----------



## nephdj (May 1, 2008)

I once liked 4chan, in 2004-2005

despite my hate now


----------



## drizzt8886 (May 1, 2008)

I saw something on the internet today. It was the most disturbing thing I've seen in my life and I think I am going to go to hell now just by having seen it. I've seen bad things before like 2 girls 1 cup and this is just wrong and disturbing. No one of any age should see it.


----------



## 420 (May 1, 2008)

Everytime i go to Walmart I steal a pack of Duracell batteries.


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 1, 2008)

nephdj said:
			
		

> I once liked 4chan, in 2004-2005
> 
> despite my hate nowThere is nothing wrong with 4chan! avoid the adult boards and you'll be fine! Hell, even /r9k/ is funny sometimes.
> 
> ...


If you mean 4chan, I'm gonna have to kill you.


----------



## drizzt8886 (May 1, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> drizzt8886 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Worse than any chan site I've ever been to. If you know the bangedup site you should have a clue.


----------



## pasc (May 1, 2008)

dEC0DED said:
			
		

> i can read peoples thoughts and inhibitions when i don't have my ipod in my ears.
> that's why in anywhere i go you see me with headphones on because i can't stand to listen to everyone. unless they're musically inclined or gifted then i hum or make music with them and they follow along like it's normal to start making music out in public.
> 
> my auntie in georgia usa can also read minds and has worked for the FBI for missing people.
> ...



Why?


----------



## Orc (May 1, 2008)

I am in love with myself.

*Posts merged*



			
				Orc said:
			
		

> I am in love with myself.


lol me too.


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 1, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> I am in love with myself.
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...


OMG, I love Orc toooo!


----------



## jpxdude (May 1, 2008)

* I'm slightly freaked out by inflated balloons popping, I used to cringe even watching Fun House on ITV years ago when the kids would crawl into the tunnel full of inflated balloons thinking about them popping :-/

* I have a weird phobia of crumpets, those tiny holes everywhere on them makes my skin feel funny.

* I enjoy eating fried ox liver a lot, but hate chicken liver and kidneys.

* I've been on T.V 3 times, once as a baby model for Cow & Gate, once on the Disney Club on ITV when I was at the Euro Disney opening, and once on Games show on Sky 1 quite a few years back!

* I sometimes try to believe I have telekinetic powers when i'm bored, trying to grab pencils, move objects, and turn off the light switch, never successful, but always secretly wishing I could 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* I think global warming is a political conspiracy.


----------



## azotyp (May 1, 2008)

I play nds games only on headphones


----------



## Talaria (May 1, 2008)

azotyp said:
			
		

> I play nds games only on headphones



Lawl me too.

Well way back when I stole from my parents loose change tin in the cupboard. But c'mon why label it loose change? Your just asking for it to be stolen.


----------



## Twiffles (May 1, 2008)

I want to engage in sexual activity almost all day... >_>


----------



## lagman (May 1, 2008)

SpikeyNDS said:
			
		

> lagman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

I'm Spartacus.


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 1, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> I want to engage in sexual activity almost all day... >_>


That's not a secret >_>


----------



## Westside (May 1, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> I want to engage in sexual activity almost all day... >_>


Where do you live?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 1, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Twiffles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's 16, and I don't think it's legal in Japan.  You could pull her to Toronto and try it though.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ScuberSteve & Westside ... The Rohypnol Brothers


----------



## Chotaz (May 1, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> *I don't like hanging out in a group of more than 5 persons.
> *At the age of 8 I really thought I was a robot.
> _*Once, I spent half an hour trying to do a Hadoken...in the real life._
> *Most of the times, I feel like a 40 year-old person.
> *I attract more gay men than women >_


----------



## Szyslak (May 1, 2008)

I recorded, summarized, and cataloged every episode of "The Wonder Years"  when I was a teenager.  Some of the songs still make me tear up because of their association with scenes from the show.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Man it feels good to get that off my chest.


----------



## Westside (May 1, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> ScuberSteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scoob, do you know if the TTC goes to Japan?  I think have 4 fares in my pocket right now.


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 1, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, you gotta take the GO Train for that.


----------



## Treflex (May 1, 2008)

I really have the hots for my best friend's sister. And my best friend is my cat.


----------



## WildWon (May 1, 2008)

I had a friend that worked at a video store a few years back. Whenever he was on the job, there was this amazing deal, "Buy a pack of gum, get 5-10 dvds free!"  It was amazing, it lasted about 3 months until he got fired (for something entirely different, actually lol), and in that time, i picked up things for me, for him, and for b-day presents for people.

After calculating, i probably walked out of that place with over $2k in merch.

...i'm not proud of it, and i'll never do it again, but, shit, my dvd collection grew by leaps and bounds that summer.


----------



## Elrinth (May 1, 2008)

sounds... out of this world


----------



## Carnivean (May 1, 2008)

I downloaded 40 gigs of pokemon episodes.


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2008)

I PIRATED A VIDEO GAME OR 10,000!

Please forgive me, booohooooo...

Well yeah.


----------



## WildWon (May 1, 2008)

You want anther one? You got it!

Back in highschool (over 10 years ago *gasp*) i learned Pascal.  When i'd be home at night, i'd work with the language in odd ways. I wouldn't so much program anything special... but i WOULD make ascii drawings of random cartoon characters which i'd then compile into an exe.  I think i still have a 3.5" floppy floating around somewhere with 5 exe's on it. the 4 main South Park kids separately large, and one of all 4 (smaller).

I'd also programed a small fighting game back in the day. You'd create your fighter with different ascii characters, pick a weapon, then rely on the speed of an arrow above your opponent to see how much damage you inflict.

...i think thats still in my desk somewhere... yes, on a 3.5" as well.


----------



## NeSchn (May 1, 2008)

The first time I smoked pot I was 9. God I was stupid. I did again a few years ago and I haven't done it since.


----------



## BakuFunn (May 1, 2008)

I think the high school musical movies are not so bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and id say another one if the ppl at my school dont browse this forum


----------



## Chotaz (May 1, 2008)

I will say it for you, I atually like Titanic xD


----------



## PBC (May 1, 2008)

ChotaZ said:
			
		

> I will say it for you, I atually like Titanic xD



The whole thing?? or the topless part??? or watching Leo die? You gotta be more specific =X


----------



## Chotaz (May 1, 2008)

Topless+the part the man falls and hits the boat's motor fan xD


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 2, 2008)

ChotaZ said:
			
		

> Topless+the part the man falls and hits the boat's motor fan xD



I laughed way too hard when that happened...


----------



## Tomagado (May 2, 2008)

I'm a Leafs fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's my horrid secret, i'm a loser since 67 or something


----------



## Bob Evil (May 2, 2008)

Tomagado said:
			
		

> I'm a Leafs fan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Listen to _50 Mission Cap_ by the Tragically Hip ... that'll make you feel better


----------



## Tommy Gunn (May 2, 2008)

I know the lyrics to all the songs in Sweeney Todd


----------



## Bob Evil (May 2, 2008)

TRoGDoR87 said:
			
		

> I know the lyrics to all the songs in Sweeney Todd



Yes, but did you learn them from the recent movie, or the original stage musical, like I did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love musicals ... especially G & S


----------



## Westside (May 2, 2008)

I listen to Mandy Moore.


----------



## Tommy Gunn (May 2, 2008)

The original stage musical


----------



## Bob Evil (May 2, 2008)

TRoGDoR87 said:
			
		

> The original stage musical



Well done


----------



## Akoji (May 2, 2008)

Recently I always listen to Paramore. And im a big Heavy Metal fan.
I already rented the Spice Girl game on PSX... by error, but still im ashamed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Never finshed another Final Fantasy than VII.
Rosalia is hotter than Peach.


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 2, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> TRoGDoR87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of musicals, I love "We Will Rock You" and "Avenue Q".


----------



## Bob Evil (May 2, 2008)

Anything to do with Queen, especially the Highlander soundtrack and the Flash Gordon soundtrack, is always good


----------



## Salamantis (May 2, 2008)

I have this fucking huge secret that I sometimes mention as 'the Incident'. It will never be told, ever.


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 2, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> I have this fucking huge secret that I sometimes mention as 'the Incident'. It will never be told, ever.



If you're not gonna tell it, then don't hype it, ya fucking tease.


----------



## Endogene (May 2, 2008)

I actually intend to buy a full on ninja suit when ive got the money for it


----------



## Linkiboy (May 2, 2008)

I've stole a yugioh card from a box tin in walmart 3 years ago

http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/7848/0501082110ss4.jpg

this very one in fact


----------



## podunk1269 (May 2, 2008)

I know Ricky Martin songs by heart
oh and I ewrestle sadly.  In fact I am in the #3 rated stable of all time (voted by fWo) and we had the stupid gimmick ever


----------



## Westside (May 2, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> I know Ricky Martin songs by heart


I am jealous...

My favorite song by Ricky:


I must also confess that I am in love with this song:


----------



## itsRANDELL (Jun 26, 2008)

I like Mudkips and I pirate games.


----------



## Little (Jun 26, 2008)

awh bobtheevil never posted to confess that he's a big fat liar about everything.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 26, 2008)

:/

i aspire to be a breakdancer even though im a girl and not even 5 foot tall
not really a secret.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 26, 2008)

i love and am now stalking tinymonkeyt.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 26, 2008)

Whenever I get RickRolled, I don't immediately close the tab.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 26, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Whenever I get RickRolled, I don't immediately close the tab.


thats no secret! we all do that!!


----------



## Orc (Jun 26, 2008)

I sort of can't get over a break-up from 5 years ago and probably won't get into a steady relationship ever again.
I currently have relationships/dating with 4 different people and am not taking anything seriously.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 26, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> i love and am now stalking tinymonkeyt.


That was my secret! X3


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 26, 2008)

*locks door and closes windows*


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 26, 2008)

i no longer love tinymonkeyt as orc loves her now and cannot defeat orc

he is moar powerful then i


----------



## Westside (Jun 26, 2008)

Im from Uzbekistan.


----------



## Orc (Jun 26, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> i no longer love tinymonkeyt as orc loves her now and cannot defeat orc
> 
> he is moar powerful then i


Actually, I love Linkiboy. But he seems to have left GBAtemp.


----------



## Shuny (Jun 26, 2008)

When I was 7-8, I thought my hamster could swim


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 26, 2008)

On halloween when people are too lazy to distribute candy,and leave a box that says "Please take one"

I take the whole box.I still do this.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 26, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> JKR Firefox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SCREW YOU IM COMING BACK WHEN COSTELLO READS MY PM


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 26, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> On halloween when people are too lazy to distribute candy,and leave a box that says "Please take one"
> 
> I take the whole box.I still do this.



I did this once but the owner of the house caught me at it.  Scariest Halloween for me ever.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 26, 2008)

my secret is


Spoiler



you, of course


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 26, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> my secret is
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



tinyt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
I thought we were going to keep it secret till you become legal?


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jun 26, 2008)

Hmmmm....
* I wish I had lived in the 80s.
* I always leave white roses in graves.
* I stole a crayon when I was in kinder garden and I'm still ashamed of it.
* I act sometimes like I don't get things or that I don't know whats going on to either get out of the drama or to annoy people lol.
* I only like melted cheese, and not too strong, like mozzarella etc.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm a 11 year old Japanese boy with an urge to twitch suddenly.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 27, 2008)

i stole the cookie from the cookie jar.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 27, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> i stole the cookie from the cookie jar.


No!  That was my cookie you bastard.


----------



## Defiance (Jun 27, 2008)

Shuny said:
			
		

> When I was 7-8, I thought my hamster could swim








(Sorry, lol.)


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 27, 2008)

**I have never had a close friend who could speak the same language as me.

**I invented, played with and talked to myself ( my legions of "imaginary" friends) constantly and on the daily basis until I went to 9th grade, when I learned to be more discreet about it.

**I'm passive aggressive and hold back alot of anger/rage.

**I'm a bit of a ham for attention.

**My terrible memory once caused me to indirectly kill an innocent kitten.

**I do not like my sister.


----------



## paul1991 (Jun 27, 2008)

I have absolutely no hair. Not a bit.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alopecia_areata


----------



## xalphax (Jun 27, 2008)

paul1991 said:
			
		

> I have absolutely no hair. Not a bit.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alopecia_areata



thats horrible, do you wear alot of baseballcaps?


----------



## granville (Jun 27, 2008)

I DON'T like football (the Us version. Soccer's great!). Despite being a young and rather tall/large guy (and as non-gay as you could imagine), I REALLY don't like the sport. I'm from the US as well. I don't like attending, watching, playing, or gaming (video games) football.

I really like tennis and soccer though. I like basketball but am a terrible shot.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2008)

I once threw a cat upside down out of a second floor window to see if it would land on its feet.


----------



## Orc (Jun 27, 2008)

Neolink said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You came back!


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 27, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Neolink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How don't we know that its just NeoLink in disguise?


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jun 27, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I once threw a cat upside down out of a second floor window to see if it would land on its feet.




..Annndd?


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 27, 2008)

RayorDragonFall said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They don't.
Though they should land on their feet if you throw them from higher than the fifth floor because they'll have reached terminal velocity by then.
Something my physics teacher told me.


----------



## miruki (Jun 28, 2008)

I get scared when I close my eyes for more then a few seconds while showering.. oO


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 28, 2008)

RayorDragonFall said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was only about 7 when I did it, I can remember chucking the cat out the window but can't remember the consequences.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 28, 2008)

Blasphemy!


----------



## lcdec (Jun 28, 2008)

I think Whoopi Goldberg is sexy!


----------



## Rayder (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm supposed to work overtime for 4 hours tomorrow (it's 11:30PM now) and I have to be at work at 7:00AM and work till 11:00AM.  I'll be hung-over but I'll be there to suck up the time-and-a-half. heh-heh-heh.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I may not be the most efficient bastard at work tomorrow, but I'm sick of working all the damn time, so WOOOOOOOT!


What I REALLY feel like doing is playing some DS games.......sigh...

Real-life sucks.  Yes it does.


----------



## Orc (Jun 28, 2008)

miruki said:
			
		

> I get scared when I close my eyes for more then a few seconds while showering.. oO


HOLY SHIT! Same for me.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 28, 2008)

I get scared when I close my eyes for more then a few seconds while with ScuberSteve...


----------



## Orc (Jun 28, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> I get scared when I close my eyes for more then a few seconds while with ScuberSteve...


What's wrong with you? Do you also close your eyes when you're gonna get mauled by a bear or get hit by a car?


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 28, 2008)

I stole the screw from the light-switch at my doctors' waiting room 16 years ago
I was waiting there with my mum and I just unscrewed it for no reason and took it.

They still haven't replaced it with a new screw, every time I go there I think about taking the other screw


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 28, 2008)

Whenever I get scared, I close my eyes and think of ScuberSteve.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 28, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Sinkhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes, but those things aren't as bad as what Scuber could do to me


----------



## hankchill (Jun 28, 2008)

My secret is...



Spoiler



I am Awesome!

...Wait, that's no secret!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 28, 2008)

i dont close my eyes when putting shampoo when im in the shower becuase im scared that it or the grudge hand or samara from the ring will pop up


----------



## bahamuta (Jun 28, 2008)

I spit three times from my balcony on my neighbour... and her daughter (that's 4 times). I peed from my balcony, I threw up from it, and I filled my mouth with water and spit on people. Okay that is all about the balcony.

I was videotaping some granny in my building and me and my friends totally fucked her up that she died 2 months later. I peed on my neighbour's door and also broke it... oh and also I wrote something on the door.

Me and my friends were snowballing other people's window every day for about two weeks, and the police asked my friend, who also took part in it, if he saw any kids snowballing other people's window. Good thing we separated few minutes before that.

And last but not least. There was a woman which had a house behind a gym that we used to climb on. She noticed that we were climbing on a gym so she almost caught us. I said:"That old hag won't stop ME from climbing that gym". So we took her vegetables and we threw it on her house. A week later our biology teacher asked to throw out fish guts outside in a garbage. So me and my friend ran to that woman and threw fish guts on a front yard. That night we took the fish gut out of a bag and threw on her house (not with bare hands), and we broke her window. She finally decided to call the police. They arrest my friend and told him to pay the damage. Later we all apologized and we didn't pay the damage. YES!!! That's how it's done. Oh, yeah, we still climb on that gym.


----------



## bahamuta (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh, yeah I forgot. Me and my friends went into some abandoned factory and we crushed and broke everything that was there. Few days later we founded out someone was actually buying that factory and we also founded out that the police is investigating who broke those lame TVs and doors. Well I hope they don't find out.


----------



## hankchill (Jun 28, 2008)

bahamuta said:
			
		

> I spit three times from my balcony on my neighbour... and her daughter (that's 4 times). I peed from my balcony, I threw up from it, and I filled my mouth with water and spit on people. Okay that is all about the balcony.
> 
> I was videotaping some granny in my building and me and my friends totally fucked her up that she died 2 months later. I peed on my neighbour's door and also broke it... oh and also I wrote something on the door.
> 
> ...



Wow... You're a shit disturber. Wouldn't want you living around me.


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 28, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> bahamuta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So your secret is that you're a dick?


----------



## bahamuta (Jun 28, 2008)

Go build a pyramid or something.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 28, 2008)

I....... Put the....... Screw...... In the tuna!


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 28, 2008)

I raped Scubersteve.


----------



## Jhongerkong (Jun 28, 2008)

I can divide by 0


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 28, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> hankchill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just what I was thinking


----------



## science (Jun 28, 2008)

bahamuta said:
			
		

> I spit three times from my balcony on my neighbour... and her daughter (that's 4 times). I peed from my balcony, I threw up from it, and I filled my mouth with water and spit on people. Okay that is all about the balcony.
> 
> I was videotaping some granny in my building and me and my friends totally fucked her up that she died 2 months later. I peed on my neighbour's door and also broke it... oh and also I wrote something on the door.
> 
> ...



Fuck, you are an asshole. And the worst part about it is you're proud of it


----------



## mastermanna123 (Jun 28, 2008)

My butt hurts every now and then wen i wake up and see my window open. I have no idea y this happens once in a while.


----------



## Calafas (Jun 28, 2008)

I cant play Dementium The Ward, i have a thing about hospitals, and when i first played it, i deleted it after seeing it was in a hospital  (ie, straight away), and i just played it again for about 45 minutes to see if i could, and now im sweating and feel terrible.    :[

I'm such a wuss, but only with horrors set in hospitals.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(I could play Dead 'n' Furious fine, cause it was in a prison, but a rubbish game)


----------



## Orc (Jun 28, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> bahamuta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mastermanna123 (Jun 28, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. wtf. thats fugged up. Do ur parents even know any of this? And dont u feel guilt. There's nothing to be proud of, nothing accomplished, and no gain. all losses.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1. Im gessing ur a dropout
2. have/will have a criminal record
3. bad childhood/parents
4. no life
5. bad influences






 U sir, are an asshole.


----------



## bahamuta (Jun 28, 2008)

Actually I am not a dropout. I am 15 and in gymnasium (you know straight A). My parents both have college finished and no one is treating me bad. Now you probably think why I do this things. The reason is boredom. Nothing happens interesting in this world. You wrote how I have no life. That's true. No one I know has a "life". It's all boring. I can see myself in 10 years. I'll go to work, come back home, wait until 10 pm and go to sleep. How the hell am I gonna have a life if I don't do something interesting.

NOTE: When I wrote that granny died, do you guys really think it was because of me. I mean 2 or more months did pass.


----------



## hankchill (Jun 28, 2008)

bahamuta said:
			
		

> Actually I am not a dropout. I am 15 and in gymnasium (you know straight A). My parents both have college finished and no one is treating me bad. Now you probably think why I do this things. The reason is boredom. Nothing happens interesting in this world. You wrote how I have no life. That's true. No one I know has a "life". It's all boring. I can see myself in 10 years. I'll go to work, come back home, wait until 10 pm and go to sleep. How the hell am I gonna have a life if I don't do something interesting.
> 
> NOTE: When I wrote that granny died, do you guys really think it was because of me. I mean 2 or more months did pass.



Your problem is you don't have a constructive outlet. You are being destructive because you have nothing else. You need to find something else, because you will get older, and your crimes will get worse.

Boredom is not an excuse to be a prick. You need to get a hobby, and fast. Even if there's nothing to do, go and read a book, play a game, do some painting, do something, but don't let it affect others negatively because you will be resented and people will hate you. You're still young so it's not too late to change.

Oh, and the things you do are not "interesting". They're low and pathetic. Your life is what you make it. If you want to go to work, and come home, then do nothing until 10PM and go to bed, that's your own fault. Your future is what you make it kid, don't make it a bad one.


----------



## The Worst (Jun 28, 2008)

i climb on roofs for fun!

i do what i want!

yeah i piss on doors!

it's my body, I DO WHAT I WANT!



lol, i don't know what snowballing means where yoooouuuurrrreeee from but around here:


Spoiler



It's when you bust a load into a girls mouth and she then spits back into yours.  But yeah your probably into that.


----------



## hankchill (Jun 28, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> i climb on roofs for fun!
> 
> i do what i want!
> 
> ...



Guy, that's fucking sick. Period.


----------



## The Worst (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## granville (Jun 28, 2008)

Here's a weird but totally true one:

I once owned a nigerian dwarf goat. I owned her for about 8 years until she died. I actually liked her, except for the horns.


----------



## The Worst (Jun 28, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> Guy, that's *The Worst*. Period.




Goodnight!


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 28, 2008)

bahamuta said:
			
		

> Actually I am not a dropout. I am 15 and in gymnasium (you know straight A). My parents both have college finished and no one is treating me bad. Now you probably think why I do this things. The reason is boredom. Nothing happens interesting in this world. You wrote how I have no life. That's true. No one I know has a "life". It's all boring. I can see myself in 10 years. I'll go to work, come back home, wait until 10 pm and go to sleep. How the hell am I gonna have a life if I don't do something interesting.
> 
> NOTE: When I wrote that granny died, do you guys really think it was because of me. I mean 2 or more months did pass.



Try to cure the world of its sickness by writing the names of all the criminals in a magical note book.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 29, 2008)

I put a very small crack in my moms windshield by accident today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Its only going to get worse, but I'm already thinking of a way to pay for the damages...


----------



## GrayFox Cap (Jun 29, 2008)

RayorDragonFall said:
			
		

> * I only like melted cheese, and not too strong, like mozzarella etc.



Hey, that's one of my wife's things, too.  Piece of cheese on a sandwich, gross.  Throw it in the microwave and melt it for 15 seconds, delicious.

On Topic:
* I only measure once when I am doing carpentry/handy work.
* When I was young - in my single digits - I stole money from my brother to play arcade games.  A month, or so, later, I confessed and paid him back in full.
* I take lots clear plastic bags from the supermarket to use at home. You know those bags they have in rolls that you can use for fruits? Those ones.
* I lurk more on gbatemp than I do post.  Often, this entertains me enough to get by during the long days while I am at work. (PS Thank you, everyone!)
* I have minor OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder) when it comes to the little things.  One such instance is having to do things 3 times.  For example: Switching the light switch.  If the light is on, I can't always just turn it off.  I have to turn it off, then on, then off.  But if I am just turning it on, once is enough.  This minor OCD has become less prevalent in my life as I age.
* I never beat GTA IV.
* I don't enjoy Smash Bros Brawl as much as I enjoyed the N64 version. (Played SSBB for three days)

EDIT:
* I have never really used Photoshop before because Paint Shop Pro does everything I 'need' in a graphic-design/edit program.  Plus, I'm too lazy to learn... perhaps one day.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 29, 2008)

I snuck into my uncle's house one time. :3 Just so I can pet their doggies. No one was home.


----------



## Gore (Jun 29, 2008)

mastermanna123 said:
			
		

> My butt hurts every now and then wen i wake up and see my window open. I have no idea y this happens once in a while.


The man next door is climbing through and raping you while you sleep.
soz.


----------



## GrayFox Cap (Jun 29, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> I snuck into my uncle's house one time. :3 Just so I can pet their doggies. No one was home.



That's actually cute... in a trespassing kinda' way.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 29, 2008)

Scarlem Nocturne said:
			
		

> distorted.frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were just begging for some company. X3


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 29, 2008)

I secretly hate ninjas


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jun 29, 2008)

I can only imagine why.


----------



## MaHe (Jun 29, 2008)

I have a cotton wool phobia (it makes me cringe).


----------



## Gman 101 (Jun 29, 2008)

I am actually a shaolin monk who plays soccer.


----------



## Orc (Jun 29, 2008)

EDIT: Wrong thread.

Secret: I like to post crap in GBAtemp.


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 29, 2008)

I like to pee in the sink


----------



## OSW (Jun 29, 2008)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> I like to pee in the sink



i like to pee in the bath


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 29, 2008)

I see dead people.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 29, 2008)

I have a rash 0.0...in my mouth.


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 30, 2008)

MaHe said:
			
		

> I have a cotton wool phobia (it makes me cringe).



Me too


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 30, 2008)

I played through Super Princess Peach in it's entirety...


----------



## NightKry (Jun 30, 2008)

When my aged grandmother offers me her handknit wool sweaters, I always  say they're great and for SURE i'll wear them when I get back to Canada. 


And i never do.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Now i have an entire drawer full of her handknitted scarves, mittens, and sweaters in a range of sizes... 



Secret: I was actually there when my older brother tried to set the neighboring forest on fire....


----------



## test84 (Jun 30, 2008)

I go to gbatemp and my username is test84 there.


----------



## dimmujed (Jun 30, 2008)

One time I shit in a bad, set it on fire, put it on my own door step, rang the bell, ran around back, came outside and stomped it out, then blamed it on my arch enemy. Good thing I'm from a small town and the cops are dipshits, guess who got house arrest? NOT ME!

One time I "supposedly" threatened to kill a cop, completely out of context.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 30, 2008)

VVoltz™ said:
			
		

> I openly hate ninjas


f'xed


----------



## Defiance (Jun 30, 2008)

It is I that _really_ makes the world go 'round.


----------

